
Rotten Tomatoes makes it next to impossible to delete your account - aminozuur
https://twitter.com/aminozuur/status/1271818835998445568
======
Johnjonjoan
Off topic but OP, if you are the owner of the Twitter account please think
about seeing a counselor. I really think you need to talk about the things on
your mind that have lead to you making those statuses and Twitter isn't the
place to do it. A counselor will listen and serve as a much better outlet. All
the best.

~~~
aminozuur
I appreciate your concern. Those tweets are ment to be humorous (for those few
with similar dark taste in humor). I love myself and my life, and guard my
peace of mind well.

~~~
Johnjonjoan
I'm glad to hear it mate. :)

------
throwaway29102
Posted to a site where it’s _actually_ impossible to delete your account.

------
Meph504
I fail to understand here, it's impossible to delete your account, unless you
follow the instructions?

------
bzb3
If you don't have the mental capacity to fill a form, yes I guess they are
making it next to impossible.

